# Good morning out East



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

The kind archman took me out east early this morning. We fished until about 9:45. I went 4/5 on jig and waxworms. I was looking for a big hen, but only caught one female and she was about 3 pounds. God knows why, but I decided to keep one of the big males I caught (the second one here).


















Thanks, archman!
-John


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Where's Matt Damon?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha! what is this? the new Rivers 14 movie trailer? did they run out of oceans finally?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice fishing with you John, we'll have to do it again soon even though you kicked my butt!  Hope you liked those jigs.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I bet you had a real hard time keeping an eye on your float today Joel! Did you tie up some more of the secret jig before you hit the road today? It's a shame you lost all of yours the day before. Learn to tie knots and you won't have that problem.


----------



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah I love those jigs, Joel. I have already been looking at tying apparatuses (real word?) since I got home!

Not to hijack my own post here, but I was thinking of hitting the Ashtabula tomorrow with a buddy from out that way. I have never fished it, and I was wondering if anyone knows how the water conditions are currently? I don't want to waste an hour trip if I don't have to!

Thanks!
John


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

John, fished it today from first light until about 2. Only one fish caught, but the water conditions were pretty good. Very, very slow day, only saw about 5 other fish caught all the time i was there. Good luck.

-Joe


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> I bet you had a real hard time keeping an eye on your float today Joel! Did you tie up some more of the secret jig before you hit the road today? It's a shame you lost all of yours the day before. Learn to tie knots and you won't have that problem.
> __________________


There were two good things about fishing with John.

1. He didn't drop any of my jigs in the water.
2. When guys were creeping down on our hole, HE TOLD ME!!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I need a vest AND I heard them, and told you!!! And for that you got smoke in your face!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I need a vest AND I heard them, and told you!!! And for that you got smoke in your face!!


I might have a vest laying around, that I used when I was a rookie, that you could use.


----------



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

By popular demand...

This is my buddy, but he's holding MY fish  I like the way it looks when he holds it way out in front of him like this  Fishing was slow on the 'bula today, but we managed to land a few though we worked hard and got wet for them.









(29 in., 10 lbs 3 oz.)


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking fish. What did you get that on?

I want Julia Roberts as my head when you take of pic of me!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I just couldn't resist.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought you were going to put Julia Roberts face on the pic Bob? Still looks like joel to me.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

He does have a lot of female characteristics about him...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Amateur.....................


----------



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

I got him on a green and black mini-foo. He bent it all to hell. That's what I get for not stealing more quality jigs off of you, Joel... I have to deal with these store-bought POS's

And I think I would rather see your face on Julia's body


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I hope this brings you as much joy this holiday season as it does me...Wow!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

HOLY CRAP!! There's no way I'm going to sleep tonight!


----------



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

Good God. I changed my mind. You're a homely woman, Joel.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Jesus, maybe I will pass on fishing with arch this season.....j/k


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Holy $#!+!!! That there is scary! I think I just peed myself.

John


----------

